
Ask HN: How to dismantle Bot Networks and micro-ads which do political propaganda - patrics123
Just read this piece 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;join-scout&#x2F;the-rise-of-the-weaponized-ai-propaganda-machine-86dac61668b<p>tldr:
Bot Networks and Micro targeting are used to manipulate your opinions and spread propaganda 1-on-1<p>You wanna win an election in your home town or Country? Hire a few data analysts and run some bots and ads...<p>So my question is:
What are ideas to stop &#x2F; dismantle those propaganda activities from a technical point of view?
======
patrics123
If we think about Twitter bots and Facebook fake profiles there might be an
opportunity to automatically detect and flag those accounts. Would that Work?

